

How Shortcuts Turned Writely Into Google Docs - aalter
http://founderdating.com/how-shortcuts-turned-writely-into-google-docs/

======
jazzyjazz
Interesting to get someone else's perspective on what cut backs they made and
how they evaluated the decision. And always good to hear that it worked out
pretty well.

------
jazzyjazz
What are some shortcuts that others have made that have caused bigger
problems? What are some risky shortcuts that others have made that turned out
surprisingly well?

------
jjacobson
"Avoid risks that might kill your startup." I think partnerships are one of
the big, overlooked killers of startups.

------
npalacherla
I think what's important is looking at the tradeoffs - which shortcuts make
sense and which ones don't?

------
ealeyner
Super insightful, love such stories. I wish they could be easy to replicate

